# Urodacus armatus



## hornet (Dec 14, 2007)

Baked their sand yesterday so here are pics of my gravid southern form armatus female.


----------



## Brettix (Dec 14, 2007)

Good stuff,not long now till she drops H.


----------



## hornet (Dec 14, 2007)

should drop in march


----------



## bk201 (Dec 14, 2007)

nice scorp-


----------



## Bouncer (Dec 14, 2007)

Cool!!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Hornet, how can you tell when they are gravid? I've got a pair of Flinders Range scorps and the female looks bigger than she should be? Nice pics btw


----------



## hornet (Dec 14, 2007)

Gravid females have a plug in their genital operculum called the spermatocleutrum when gravid. It prevents other males mating them.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2007)

I presume it's visable?


----------



## hornet (Dec 14, 2007)

a dissection microscope is normally used.


----------



## Mark Newton (Dec 14, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> I presume it's visable?


 
It breaks down over time and becomes less visible to the point where at the time of parturition it is not a hindrance to the birthing process.


Mark A. Newton
Owner: thespiralburrow
Aussie Scorpion Fourm 
www.thedailylink.com/phpBB


----------



## hornet (Dec 14, 2007)

well hello there mark, welcome to aps


----------

